# DNP and vyvanse?



## tonk (Oct 26, 2015)

hey all, i am about to do a cycle of DNP, i have everything set and ready. my only concern is that i take 20mg of vyvanse a day. has anyone on here ever combined the two and if so, how did it turn out? i have searched online quite a bit and have found very little. I feel as though it would work as both an appetite suppressant and for energy but thats just what i get from vyvanse. thanks everyone


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 26, 2015)

Dnp does not give you energy. Are you sure you know what you're getting into?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 26, 2015)

Look man, if you are looking for a "yes go for it" answer, I doubt you gonna get it.

One need to be really, really stupid to advise the combination of the two, or really, really, smart (like a doctor that have empiric evidence and knowledge of the case).

When you say you have everything set and ready, what do you mean?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 26, 2015)

Poof.....didn't get the answer that was wanted....gone!


----------



## APEX77 (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't use them together!  BAD IDEA!


----------



## tonk (Oct 26, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Poof.....didn't get the answer that was wanted....gone!


i posted this at 12 39 in the morning, i just finished my classes for the day and got on to check, relax.
"Dnp does not give you energy. Are you sure you know what you're getting into?" i meant i get appetite suppression and energy from vyvanse, my bad on the bad wording.
Thank you everyone for the replies! i was just wondering if anyone had ever tried it. 

When i said i was all set, i meant i have planned out my cycle and have all my required supplements ready to go and my diet is in check!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 28, 2015)

Don’t use this? Idk how popular this drug is here but I wouldn’t touch the stuff unless I was competing for Mr. olympia... DNP or (2,4-Dinitrophenol) is considered a toxic industrial chemical and is labeled as a known teratogen and carcinogen…it's also used as a dye, wood preserver, herbicide and photograph developer...I had to use DNP in my anatomy and physiology lab to see it’s effects on muscle contraction, ion channels, and membrane potential in isolated rat intestines (smooth muscle). We weren’t even allowed to hold it without gloves due to it’s carcinogenic properties (I believe from the phenol group) I can’t remember the exact mechanisms but I know it increases metabolic rate by uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation (preventing krebs cycle to produce ATP) causing a release of Calcium from mitochondrial stores and prevents calcium re-uptake….leads to free intracellular calcium and causes muscle contractions…it also prevents uptake of inorganic phosphate molecules into the mitochondria and exports Hydrogen ions out of the mitochondrial membrane (needed for ATP synthesis) shifting the proton electrochemical gradient DNP interferes with the final energy production pathway of ATP..therefore somehow allowing the energy to be released as heat..which can potentially cause hyperthermia due to imbalanced homeostasis in the thermoregulatory system…there’s much more to it but as you can tell it’s ****ing with very important physiological functions in your body and there’s not enough clinical research to know all the potential unknown side effects. 

Try ephedrine (ECA stack) along with a diet..I also take amphetamine but I take adderall IR daily when at school. 10mg of that before the gym and it makes me feel like a beast drenched in sweat..with little rest time and super-sets..should do the trick. Or try some albuterol tabs I hear they also work and safer than clen.


----------

